# Small streams near Lansing MI



## skainish (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm new around here, and don't know if I'm breaking any rules by asking this (if I am, I apologize in advance), but are there any small streams around north of Lansing (within 50 Miles)? I'm new to the area, and like fishing the smaller streams, but don't know where to look. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

My best advice would be to go to the DNRE webpage and look at the maps of inland trout streams, it indicates what type of stream it is and also shows likely areas to show where trout may be found.

Get a Michigan Atlas, either county or other road or rec. atlas and go explore. There are plenty of trout streams within 50 miles of Lansing.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Check out the "Fish Michigan" series of books by Tom Huggler.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yes there are. Meijer used to sell books of maps of every county in the State. I think you can purchase one through this website, too - called a DeLorme. They will show you what you are asking for.


----------

